# TE PAPA - EV day



## Nick Smith (Oct 26, 2007)

I was told about this event by a mate who saw it on TV this morning. Did anyone know it was going on and where was it advertised or listed?

I live in Auckland but I have enough airpoints to have got to wellington and back for this!


----------



## albo2 (Oct 4, 2011)

Yep I got a bit of stick at work for knowing nothing of this until it was on the news


----------



## Farcry (Jun 26, 2012)

I was very bummed out that i didnt know about this - read it in the paper the next morning.

anyone check it out?


----------



## Kiwi (Jul 8, 2010)

I wanted to thank you all for coming along and making the EV display on 20th June such a great success. The feedback I've had from many of you is that it was a fantastic opportunity to expose some of the technology to the public - and make connections across the industry. 

There was also great media coverage - see below for a list of links.
http://www.stuff.co.nz/life-style/motoring/7138378/Kiwis-plug-into-wireless-electric-car-charging
http://www.stuff.co.nz/dominion-post/news/our-future/7139080/Te-Papa-holds-electric-vehicle-workshop-day
http://www.3news.co.nz/Tesla-electric-car-rolls-into-Wellington/tabid/412/articleID/258418/Default.aspx
http://www.sciencemediacentre.co.nz/2012/06/21/electric-cars-in-capital-spark-interest/
http://tvnz.co.nz/close-up/why-hasn-t-electric-car-taken-off-video-4950377

In addition, TreeTop Media put together the following video (in which some of you feature) to give a flavour of the day - it woud be great if you could promote this to your networks, including hyperlinks on your websites etc. The video is currently on youtube here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=deXjKbPMOp4 (if you click under settings it's available in HD quality as well).

In terms of next steps - we are looking at what we can do from here. A similar event in future, with even more vehicles featured (and better publicity) is one option. I'd be happy to have your ideas on that or other possibilities. It may be appropriate for another organisation to take the lead on it, but we are certainly interested in having continued involvement.

Chris Cameron


----------



## Grant_NZ (May 28, 2008)

Thanks Chris

Disappointed I missed out on this, would have flown back to Wellington to see a Tesla in the flesh... How did Ian go about getting his here? Was told that Tesla only sell in serviceable countries??


----------

